# Say a little prayer for me



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

If you would please say a little prayer for my family today. My dad was diagnosed with Dementia shortly after my brother passed away, a little over a year ago. Up until Wednesday he was still able to function on his own but Wed. night we had to go to the emergency room because he was no longer acting like himself. While we were waiting in the emergency room we had a horrible time. I've seen my fair share of emergency rooms in the past but that night was like an episode of ER. Someone got angry at my sister for walking in front of him, yes that's all she did, and started make threats towards her. I've never heard anyone speak that way and it still has me quite shook up. My mom has a heart problem that is aggravated by stress so we're also dealing with her not feeling well. With all of this going on I've had some health issues come up that I'm going to the doctor for today. Also, before my dad got so bad he made some horrible financial mistakes that has effected the whole family so that is the icing on our cake of problems. That is making it very difficult to make decisions because alot of doors are closed due to lack of funds. Please pray that everything works out for the best and that we're able to get some peace of mind.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry. Take care of yourself and I hope your health problems are easy to resolve.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry you and your family are under so much stress. be assured you all will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Angelyn, I so know what you are dealing with. Please take care of you and know that you are not alone. Seek professional help to help you deal with all of this.

Sending hugs and prayers.

Marsha


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: I hope the future holds much happiness and less financial worry for you and your family.
I am so sorry for all your family is going through.
Be Well :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry.........my sister just went through this with her husband, he had dementia due to Pick's disease. I will add you to my prayer list. Just be there for your Mom......she needs a lot of family support now!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hugs for you and your mum :grouphug: :grouphug: take care .thinking of you jo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I hope this all gets worked out for the best and things get better with your dad. I'll be saying a prayer for you and your family. Take care of yourself! Stress can really take a toll on your health.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You and your family will most certainly be in my prayers.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry your family is going through such a terrible time right now. It can only get better right? My family is in a similar situation with my grandfather and father in the hospital and the whole family arguing!
Hang in there.
Robin


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So sorry to see this, much love and supoort sent your way..I hope all will work out well...I am sorry about what happened in the ER...x0x0x0x N Please, take good care of yourself.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope everything works out for you and your family!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (tiffany @ Oct 17 2008, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652125


> If you would please say a little prayer for my family today. My dad was diagnosed with Dementia shortly after my brother passed away, a little over a year ago. Up until Wednesday he was still able to function on his own but Wed. night we had to go to the emergency room because he was no longer acting like himself. While we were waiting in the emergency room we had a horrible time. I've seen my fair share of emergency rooms in the past but that night was like an episode of ER. Someone got angry at my sister for walking in front of him, yes that's all she did, and started make threats towards her. I've never heard anyone speak that way and it still has me quite shook up. My mom has a heart problem that is aggravated by stress so we're also dealing with her not feeling well. With all of this going on I've had some health issues come up that I'm going to the doctor for today. Also, before my dad got so bad he made some horrible financial mistakes that has effected the whole family so that is the icing on our cake of problems. That is making it very difficult to make decisions because alot of doors are closed due to lack of funds. Please pray that everything works out for the best and that we're able to get some peace of mind.[/B]




My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, Angelyn. Take care.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. I hope things improve for you and your family.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Angelyn, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. i remember when my parents were alive, all the worries I had about them, I want you to know I will be praying for your family and for you. I hope your doc appointment goes well. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Angelyn,
Sounds like you and your family are being tested. Just try to do the best you can and you'll pass the test. I hope all goes well. I'm glad you have your little beauty Bella to come home to.
xoxox


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. I will be praying for you and your family. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

sending prayers for you and your family


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i am very sorry Angelyn...will keep you in my thoughts and i hope that things turn for the better for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Angelyn, so sorry you are going through all this - it does sometimes seem that everything happens at once. I do hope things
get better for you soon - take care of yourself and try to keep the stress under control. Many :grouphug: :grouphug: !


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Angelyn, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry to read about your troubles of late. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hang in there girl :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

It is so hard when our parents get older...speaking from experience...of course I will remember you and your family in my thought and prayers...


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are going through this Angelyn. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:grouphug: and rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You're family is in my prayers! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all the support and prayers. Please keep praying as I'm not doing too well. Bella is also getting sick everytime she eats and I don't know what the cause of that is. Just please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Angelyn i'm keeping you, Bella and your family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I'll be praying for you and your family rayer: rayer: I hope you start to feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (tiffany @ Oct 18 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652916


> Thank you everyone for all the support and prayers. Please keep praying as I'm not doing too well. Bella is also getting sick everytime she eats and I don't know what the cause of that is. Just please keep us in your thoughts.[/B]


I hope today things are a little better  I hope Bella is feeling a bit better, maybe she is just a little nervous.
Hugs, good thoughts and prayers to you and yours :grouphug:


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your family problems. This is horrible but you have prayers on your side and I am sure you have a lot of us praying for you now. :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We're making it. My dad is out of the hospital now and feeling a little bit better. Unfortunately they've changed his diagnosis from Dementia to Alzheimers. Keep praying for us, we've got a long road ahead.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Goodness, you sure have had your load of troubles lately.

I hope that you can see at least a tiny bit of "sunlight" now and I hope you know we all care so much about you and your family.

I certainly will keep you all in my prayers,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm still praying for you and your family Angelyn


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you, we really appreciate it. :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Saying a special prayer for you Angelyn and your family... God is especially fond of you.. remember that!!!


xoxo 

Talli


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Angelyn, I'll be praying for you and your family. :grouphug: Please try to take care of yourself. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When it rains, it pours, doesn't it? I hope and pray things get better soon. 

I know exactly what you're going through with your dad....my mom is pretty bad now. We have a live-in aide, hope her money lasts as long as she does - I hate to say that!! But it's scary, it really is.

I hope you and Bella are feeling better. Have you found out what's wrong yet?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Angelyn, you and your family are still in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Angelyn - I too know what you are going through. Hugs and many many prayers that things work out.....
One of the SM'ers has a quote "If God brings you to it - He will get you through it" - just try and remember that especially when it seems like it isn't so....

Wishing you much peace of mind and heart.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for everything you and your family are going through right now. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 22 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655591


> When it rains, it pours, doesn't it? I hope and pray things get better soon.
> 
> I know exactly what you're going through with your dad....my mom is pretty bad now. We have a live-in aide, hope her money lasts as long as she does - I hate to say that!! But it's scary, it really is.
> 
> I hope you and Bella are feeling better. Have you found out what's wrong yet?[/B]



I understand what you're saying about the money. Our first nursing home quote was $4000/month! :shocked: Our family never really had money troubles because he was always a saver and never bought anything he couldn't pay for right then. Last year we noticed him making some unusually large purchases and after a quick investigation found out he'd spent every last dime he'd saved. Apparently his understanding of money was the first thing to go. For now his brother is taking care of him but we aren't sure how long that will last.

Bella is doing much better. I've decided it may have been the food. She would get sick while she was eating which I thought was weird. The vet and I had switched to try to help her allergies and I decided to switch back to her old food a couple of days ago and now she seems just fine. Now if I could just find time to give her a bath......


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Angelyn, I will say prayers for you and your family, too. I am sorry you are going through so much right now. 

It is good to read that your Bella is doing better. 

Please try and take comfort that so many people ... just here on Spoiled Maltese alone ... care so much about you and are sending many prayers your way.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry, I hope this all works out, you need a break from all this.
You and yours are still in my thoughts and prayers.
It will get better!!


----------

